# Eating Almonds



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm in a panic. My little Gracie found some almonds and craisens in my daughters backpack tonight while I was out. DH and kids were home and didn't know. We really aren't sure how many she ate. It was a small baggie full. My daughter doesn't think there were a bunch in there, but who knows - she's 8 yrs. old. I noticed that cranberries are in many dog foods, so I'm not worried about them. Does anyone know how a dog is with almonds? Gracie is a 5 1/2 months, but only 4 lbs. Should I worry about this overnight? I don't think I will be sleeping much tonight - I'll be up worrying for sure. So, any piece of mind would be appreciated.

Thanks so much!!
Karen


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, almonds are not that bad for your dog, but they may be harder to digest. It really depends on how many she ate in the first place, but since you don't know that, you can either give her something to make her throw up (like peroxide) or just wait out the night or go to your vet, whatever you feel the most comfortable with. I would give her the peroxide if it were me.

Again, a few almonds shouldn't hurt her, if that's all she had.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Karen,

I am sorry I don't know anything about almonds, but do you have a emergency vet you could call and ask?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Karen,

I do not think anything Gracie ate would cause any harm to her, even if she is on the small side. Why not call a after hours emergency vet and ask acouple questions.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Karen,

I give my Hav's unsalted almonds from time to time..they are fine with it. Raisens however are suppose to be toxic, but I think if she ate one you'd know right away if whe were having a reaction.

You could give your Vet a call just to ease your mind..Even if it's after hours they usually have someone on call that will call you back..

One other thing you could do is to Google "are almonds ok to give dogs.."


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Craisins are just cranberries, so I don't imagine they'd do any harm other than have alot of sugar. And almonds aren't toxic that I know of, but macadamia nuts are supposed to be. Gracie might get a little upset tummy, but I don't think you have to panic. I agree that you could call the vet to ease your mind.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

I add cranberries in our homecooked stew. They have not caused a problem.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope that Gracie is going to be alright.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think she'll be alright...and will probably just have a belly ache, the cranberries and almonds..I don't think they will hurt her, I'd just keep an eye of her for an allergic reation. How is she? I see this was written last night, did she act any different last night?

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How is she this morning???


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sorry - I had log in problems this morning. Finally, I can reply. Thanks so much for your help and concerns. We just watched her last night after reading on the internet that Almonds can be irritating to the stomach, but not deadly. She woke up this morning and was her normal self. Then, she started throwing up after eating a few crunchies. I called the vet and they weren't overly alarmed, but said to give her a couple of hours and then feed her a few meals of white rice or chicken. She is still acting fine though - what a relief!!! Raisins and Macadamia Nuts are suppose to be deadly. Thank God the bag wasn't filled with either. The family was worried last night - especially my daughter. I'm glad she doesn't have to live with an accident that could have gotten worse.

You guys are the best.
Karen


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I'm glad that Gracie is doing so much better today! I'm sure her stomach is just irritated so the rice and chicken should help out a lot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Karen,

I'm happy to hear that Gracie pulled through ok and nothing serious happened. :hug:


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Karen,
So glad that Gracie is ok. Just got online this morning to hear the news - happened after puppy school, huh? Roxie sends lots of bites in the face and pounces to Gracie - her way of saying "feel better"! Love your new avatar.
Diana


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, glad to read Gracie's doing quite OK. She's such a cutie in your Avatar. WOW, only 5 pounds??? I know Pablo is heavy for his age (almost 10 # at almost 5 mo.), but Gracie is tiny, huh? What a sweet little doll... :baby:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Diana - Yes, it did happen after puppy school. I was playing Bunko with friends. I think she is going to be fine.  Gracie was getting truly annoyed by the camera one day and gave up running away from it. Then looked up me in disgust and was like OK - this is the best you get. The "Now leave me alone" look. And there you have it - a new "annoying" avatar picture. LOL

Karen


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Maryam - Pablo is adorable. I LOVE his little face, and all that hair. I have given Gracie one cut and she is due for another next week. She is only 4 pounds.

Karen


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to hear she is okay. The hydrogen peroxide is always a great back up. Just be ready for it! Isabelle ate a king size caramello bar when she was about a year old. My girlfriend put her purse with her shoes and here comes my little puppy shaking a wrapper. I was in total panic as I knew a little chocolate can kill them but Belle probably only weighed a pound or two more than the candy bar she ate. We called the emergency vet and they said to give her two capfuls of the Hydrogen Peroxide. Let's just say in 3 mins, she had nothing left in her stomach. Unfortunately, she was on my bed!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, she's so tiny. I try not to cut Pablo's hair as long as possible, I love his shaggy look! But I'm sure we'll get to the point where it'll be inevitable, LOL.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Amanda - Did Belle actually "lap" it up or did you have to force it down her? It would probably taste nasty. I would think peroxide would hurt them, but I'm sure the vet knew what they were talking about. I've read the same on the internet. I'm glad she ended up OK. Great info to have - I will store that in my memory banks.
Karen


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh no, it was forced. But I just opened her mouth and tilted her head so she had to swallow. I think it could hurt them but not nearly as much as the chocolate would!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to know - so glad you found out what to do early enough. You could probably use a baby "medicine syringe" to also force it down her. We give our other dog Potassium Bromide 2x daily for Epilepsy and she hates it. The syringe work pretty well too. So, just like a teaspoon or so?
Karen


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad Gracie is better! She remind me of Beamer.. He was 5.5lbs at 6months old.. he was pretty small for his age.. but now he is almost 10lbs at 11 months old tomorrow! Wow.. where did the time go?!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, it's actually more like 1 tablespoon (that's what I was told for a 10lb dog). If the dog doesn't throw up right away, you an administer it up to 3 times within 10 minutes of each administration until the dog throws up. It's a good thing to know for emergencies.


----------



## katy_258 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey dont even worry about the almond thing. i know you are probably not freaking out about it anymore but just to reassure you even better we give my dog Xander almonds instead of dog treats! We bite them in half and then give him half all the time. we even told the vet and he thought it was fine!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

FYI, almonds contain very small amounts of cyanide, that's why humans shouldn't eat too many on a daily basis (talking about >15 almonds every day). I'm sure there's a limit for dogs too.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I've NEVER heard about the cyanide before. We eat almonds like crazy all the time - we thought they were good. So is that why I have been a little brain dead the last couple of years? LOL
Karen


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Karen, I just read this thread. I am so happy that Gracie is OK. I am glad to know about the peroxide. That is good thing to keep by the sink-- where do you get a baby syringe?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Missy - You know those little "droppers" or syringes (without the needle) the pharmacy gives to you to measure liquid medicine for kids. The syringes would probably work better than the "droppers" when you are forcing it down them. Ask the pharmacy for a freebie, or you may be able to find them for sale there if they won't give you one. Vets also give them out for animals.

Karen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen,
just re-read about the almonds. It is the BITTER almonds that contain the Amygdaline, which is a cyanogenic glycoside. So never mind :biggrin1:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank goodness - can you imagine the years that I had cut off my life if it were true.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I posted this in another thread..but this is a video clip on how to make your dog vomit if they've swallowed something they shouldn't have... (I book marked it)

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/23422_dog-first-aid-poisonous.htm


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, I've referred to that site in the past for other things, but didn't recall seeing that particular video. Knowing how to use hydrogen peroxide for inducing vomiting is a great tool to have in your head! Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I did read somewhere that you are not suppose to induce vomiting if they swallow
something caustic as it can cause more damage coming back up...can anyone elaborate on this?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> I think I did read somewhere that you are not suppose to induce vomiting if they swallow
> something caustic as it can cause more damage coming back up...can anyone elaborate on this?


Diane,

This is true for human kids, so it would also make sense for our furkids!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Diane. I hope it is a bit of information that I will never have to use.

Karen


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, you don't want to induce vomiting if someone (some'dog') ingested acids or alkalines, because they damage the esophagus&co. when they go down and will do so once again if they come up (vomiting). So the induced vomiting is only good for non-irritating stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I think if that is the case your suppose to give them something right away to coat the stomach...like Pepto Bismol.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

In humans you give active charcoal and an additional antidote, in some cases you do gastric lavage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

..Oh...that's what she mentioned in the video about the hydrogen peroxide!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

There is some good info. at ASPCA site under Poison Control Cente Its a good read.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

There is a phone number for animal poison control too if you ever have questions as to whether something is harmful. If you search for it on Google, it comes right up. I have not had to call it for Brady, but called once for my cat when my roomate at the time gave her a Claritin instead of her pill. There is a possible $60 fee when you call, but if the company sponsors them, there is no charge (at least not back then). The maker of Claritin was a sponsor so I was not charged. Anyway, that is a good number to have in an emergency as well. Here is the link in case anyone ever needs it. http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc&JServSessionIdr004=tvj2e51rg1.app25b


----------



## animaki (5 mo ago)

Gracie's Mom said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm in a panic. My little Gracie found some almonds and craisens in my daughters backpack tonight while I was out. DH and kids were home and didn't know. We really aren't sure how many she ate. It was a small baggie full. My daughter doesn't think there were a bunch in there, but who knows - she's 8 yrs. old. I noticed that cranberries are in many dog foods, so I'm not worried about them. Does anyone know how a dog is with almonds? Gracie is a 5 1/2 months, but only 4 lbs. Should I worry about this overnight? I don't think I will be sleeping much tonight - I'll be up worrying for sure. So, any piece of mind would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Karen


I'm sure a veterinarian will give the best answer on this subject. I'm having the same problem right now. I'm afraid something will happen to him.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

animaki said:


> I'm sure a veterinarian will give the best answer on this subject. I'm having the same problem right now. I'm afraid something will happen to him.


Don't worry -that post was from 2008


----------

